

Most of LinkedIn users don't use the site - thankuz
http://designtaxi.com/news/34090/Report-Most-of-LinkedIn-Users-Don-t-Use-the-Site/

======
kevingailey
Do they count as users if they dont use the site?

------
Pooter
I think I get an email once a week or so that tells me what people I'm
connected to have changed. That's basically the only time I ever even consider
checking out LinkedIn's site.

------
bkaid
Or worded differently, recruiters and spammers are the only users that use it
consistently.

